# Timelapse - (En)Cantos do Douro - Mafómedes



## SusanaLuzir (23 Abr 2014 às 21:48)

Boa noite a todos,

Gostava de partilhar com vocês algumas imagens de uma aldeia muito especial, Mafómedes, em Baião.
Espero que gostem.
(Clicar na imagem)





Susana Luzir


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Abr 2014 às 21:56)

Espectacular, parabéns.


----------



## SusanaLuzir (23 Abr 2014 às 21:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Espectacular, parabéns.



Obrigada


----------



## Snifa (23 Abr 2014 às 22:14)

Muito bem feito e com belas imagens, conheço a zona, é de facto belíssima!


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Abr 2014 às 22:46)

Fenomenal as imagens e a paisagem. Parabéns Susana!


----------



## SusanaLuzir (23 Abr 2014 às 22:54)

Obrigada pelo feedback


----------



## actioman (25 Abr 2014 às 23:08)

Susana, tocante!

Não sei a relação com o lugar, que confesso não conhecer de todo, mas a sensibilidade que nos é transmitida diz tudo. Muito bom!

Parabéns! Fazer obras destas não é para quem quer ou tenha equipamento, é para quem pode e sabe. 

Adoro os nevoeiros nestes time-lapse parecem um verdadeiro mar a ondular!


----------



## SusanaLuzir (26 Abr 2014 às 13:05)

Olá 

Mafómedes é talvez o local onde mais tempo passo a explorar, também porque fica perto de onde vivo! Foi também por isso que decidi fazer o meu primeiro timelapse lá.

Quanto às suas palavras, muito obrigada!!
Estou agora a escolher novo local para o 2º timelapse 

Susana Luzir
*Facebook Susana Luzir*




actioman disse:


> Susana, tocante!
> 
> Não sei a relação com o lugar, que confesso não conhecer de todo, mas a sensibilidade que nos é transmitida diz tudo. Muito bom!
> 
> ...


----------



## AJB (26 Abr 2014 às 16:51)

Conheço muito bem Mafómedes...é de facto, para quem gosta de natureza, montanha e preservação de tradições, um lugar fantástico!
Por ano trabalho na zona alguns dias...e é sempre especial lá estar nesse "recanto"


----------



## Célia Salta (26 Abr 2014 às 18:01)

Parabens mt bom mesmo


----------



## MSantos (26 Abr 2014 às 23:46)

Bem-vinda ao MeteoPT, entrada em grande! 

Vídeo muito bom obrigado pela partilha, nunca tive oportunidade de conhecer essas paisagens embora já tenha estado relativamente perto.


----------



## SusanaLuzir (29 Abr 2014 às 19:48)

Muito obrigada


----------



## Z13 (30 Abr 2014 às 15:12)

Muitos parabéns Susana!

Está 5 estrelas!


----------



## SusanaLuzir (10 Mai 2014 às 10:56)

Obrigada a todos pelo feedback


----------



## zooropa (15 Mai 2014 às 00:03)

Excelente trabalho.


----------



## SusanaLuzir (19 Mai 2014 às 20:32)

Muito obrigada a todos! Graças também a vocês, o vídeo chegou ao JN!
Podem acompanhar os meu próximos timelapses través do meu facebook: www.facebook.com/FreestyleSpiritLuzir


----------

